# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Too self-conscious

## Antidote

My main problem is self-consciousness. I have an enhanced sense of it, like the concept of myself is too raw in my mind. That's why I find it very difficult to tolerate mirrors / photos / videos / voice recordings of myself. It's almost excruciating. Being around other people also enhances it and it triggers my anxiety because they make me more aware of myself like the other things I mentioned. Probably why I feel more comfortable talking to people in dim lighting because they can't see me as well. It's kind of related to BDD, maybe an extension of it, But I don't dwell on my flaws, I just feel like socialising and being confronted with images / recordings of myself is very aversive. I've been like this since childhood too, so it's deep rooted, not a learned fear. Anyone relate?

----------


## Cam

With me it's the opposite, I'm overly aware of other peoples feelings and emotions. I can tell how people are feeling based on their tone of voice and expressions, and it makes talking to them difficult.

For you it's a matter of learning to care less, which is pretty tough to accomplish. Just know your thoughts are often irrational, and fight them off when you feel them.

----------


## Nelly

I do feel self-conscious when I go out alone. I keep thinking everyone has their eyes on me and it makes it really hard to concentrate and I start to panic. I can't help but think everyone notices me

----------


## Antidote

> With me it's the opposite, I'm overly aware of other peoples feelings and emotions. I can tell how people are feeling based on their tone of voice and expressions, and it makes talking to them difficult.
> 
> For you it's a matter of learning to care less, which is pretty tough to accomplish. Just know your thoughts are often irrational, and fight them off when you feel them.



I actually am very aware of other peoples reactions etc too. I just mean I get very self-conscious when I am the center of other people's attention, and also when I'm on video / in photos etc. I can't stand seeing myself recorded. It creeps me out to a degree which is abnormal. I guess it's hard to explain and most people don't seem to relate to me on this. Like for example, I can't skype (cam nor voice call) with anyone other than my parents because of anxiety / self-consciousness. Can't show photos of myself easily to anyone etc.

----------


## Antidote

> I do feel self-conscious when I go out alone. I keep thinking everyone has their eyes on me and it makes it really hard to concentrate and I start to panic. I can't help but think everyone notices me



I'm thinking this is agoraphobia and interestingly, I don't really have this problem. I'd probably have more of an issue if I saw myself in mirrors when I was walking around though. Then I'd probably much more anxious. As it is, I just cover my face with my hair and listen to an mp3 player and I don't really feel self-conscious that way.

----------

